# Dumb Laws



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Small town laws, small town laws, grab your paw for the small town LLLLLLAAAAAWWWWS

Note: In Massachusetts
It is illegal for a taxi driver to make love in the front seat of his taxi while on shift.

Note: In Boston:
It is illegal to take a bath without a perscription

Just for fun:
Check out more Dumb Laws at WWW.dumblaws.com


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

i like the one "Oral sex is illegal"  :icon_hum:

edit: its not on there, but i think I remember hearing that awhile ago somewhere that it was

edit x2: in a city in Idaho this is a law:

Coeur d Alene

If a police officer approaches a vehicle and suspects that the occupants are engaging in sex, he must either honk, or flash his lights and wait for three minutes before approaching the car. 
:lol:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

In Marlboro it’s illegal to detonate a nuclear bomb within city limits :shock:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey fsc;

that seems like a dumbe law but i'd have to say that it is a damn good one! I know if i had a nuke i would think twice about detonating in Marlboro because of that law- i would wanna get in trouble! LOL!

I wanna say that its in Wyoming it's illegal for a roosters to cock-a-doodle-do before 5 a.m.- Now is that a civil or criminal ap? what do u do if the rooster doesn't show up for court? How would he pay the fine?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

In Kentucky:
Dogs may not molest cars
Apparently they must have a problem with this in Kentucky!

This is why I love the south.

In Texas:
You may not tie an alligator to a fire hydrant.
In Alabama:
putting salt on a railroad track may be punishable by death

And this is the reason I don't move down to the south

In Alabama
Children of incestuous couples are deemed legitimate YEEEEE HAAAAW


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Massachusetts is not about to be outdone:

1. Mourners at a wake may not eat more than three sandwiches.

2. Snoring is prohibited unless all bedroom windows are closed and securely locked.

3. An old ordinance declares goatees illegal unless you first pay a special license fee for the privilege of wearing one in public.

4. It is illegal to wear a goatee without a license.

5. North Andover prohibits its citizens from carrying "space guns." <<WHA? :?

and one of my favorites:

Oklahoma:

1. _Whale _hunting is strictly forbidden. :?: (this is why they moved the state inland-apparantly it was a problem) :shock:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

My favorite is from RI:

Any marriage where either of the parties is an idiot or lunatic is null and void. -SECTION 11-40-1


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Texas is a capital punishment state.

Method is by lethal injection.
By law the needle used must be sterilized.

Mustn't risk infection!!!


----------

